# Did quattroworld just dis Fourtitude, Audiworld and Audizine? Quote Included...



## idiotsAVANT (Aug 18, 2004)

So I received a mass emailing from quattroworld's owner or whatever Josh Decker (wasn't this the guy from Achtuning?). I find it hard to believe but he claims quattworld is now the biggest site. I always thought that was Audiworld and I'd be surprised if a site that was just started this year would be bigger than this one or Audizine. Here's the quote.
*"In the last 9 months QuattroWorld has grown to be the NUMBER ONE independent Audi enthusiast website on the internet! (based on independent pageview data from Alexa.com) ."*
What does he mean by "indpendent".... maybe AW, FT and AZ are not?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Did quattroworld just dis Fourtitude, Audiworld and Audizine? Quote Included... (idiotsAVANT)*

I got the email as well. It was a promo mailing for that site. They did gather an impressive amount of readers and many of the most active posters from the exodus at Audiworld after that site moved to KAWF. 
Alexa, he referenced it, is an independent ratings website and search engine. We use it to benchmark our competition but use Google Analytics for the heavy lifting when it comes to reporting readership to our advertisers. If you look only at page views then he is biggest but I would have to disagree that this makes quattroworld the biggest Audi website. In Alexa's limited mix of metrics, Reach is more of a read on overall readership numbers IMHO and Audiworld still maintains the top spot in forums and overall and Fourtitude maintains that for editorial content. Also, 2/3rds of our forum traffic is shared readership with our other networked sites at VMG and doesn't appear in the Alexa numbers. For example forums are less than 40% of Fourtitude traffic on Alexa and in Google Analytics they're 75% so Fourtitude readership is actually a bit bigger than Alexa reveals in the metric of readers.
It's easy to point out one particular aspect where a site is biggest. If I measured on editorial (i.e. non forum) traffic than we're biggest by just as much margin as quattroworld is on page views... if not more. Though not by a huge margin, we're biggest on Facebook and Twitter (probably also due to our flow of content). Interestingly, each of the sites maintains a different international level of identity as well. quattroworld seems to only register in the USA or India on Alexa whereas Fourtitude's audience is much more mixed through many nations... oddly super popular in Greece for what that's worth and no doubt because one of our contributors (Anthony Garbis) is such a model Greek.








Seriously though, claiming to be generally THE BIGGEST site and then narrowing the criteria for what defines biggest is a bit of a slippery slope, but I wouldn't argue that he's got the most page views rank on Alexa of the four main US-based Audi enthusiast sites.
Page views are an interesting aspect to consider though. In a business of web publishing where the model is no subscription fee and no soliciting readers for money or donations (he does, we don't and I don't think Audiworld or Audizine do either) then you are reliant upon advertising revenue to pay the bills. Ads are based on page displays, so page views are a valuable asset though most advertisers will agree that pageviews need to be paired with a large number of readers (the larger the better). Fourtitude is very strong in reader numbers and probably one the weakest in actual page views, a side effect of our editorial content based strength. In effect we have a lot of casual news and editorial readers who go and talk about the cars in forums elsewhere. That is a challenge for us and something we aim to improve on.
I'd love to see our forums become more active and frankly that's the way readers support the sites they read. If you value what a site provides, then by all means please use our forums. None of these sites exist in a vacuum and all have overhead. We won't ask for our readers' donations or subscription fees but we'd seriously appreciate their time in participation on the forums which leads to greater page views.


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Did quattroworld just dis Fourtitude, Audiworld and Audizine? Quote Included... (idiotsAVANT)*

As my friends would say,








"Thank you for your support."


----------

